# Pavoni Europiccola tips



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

So the machine arrived all boxed and brand new, really pleased.Took a few days of refreshing Ebay but for £300 quid feel like I've got a bargain. If anyone has any tips let me know! It's strange going from a big machine to this but feels liberating  had a quick go and I've noticed I'm getting about 45ml shots, presumably normal? Taste normal(good). Secondly steaming milk  first go was horrendous but second not to bad, controlling an arm that only moves up or down is odd to say the least!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Ahh yes!!! Now then fun begins.

My shots are way shorter than yours. Unless I pull twice but I'm normally getting about 25-30ml 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

What's the opinion on pulling more than the once? I used to do it on my gaggia achille but not convinced I should have been  was a while ago and didn't really know what I was doing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

OK

I'm no expert, but here's what I've learnt so far. Mine is an early model with no stat so I have to switch mine between low power and high power myself.

Switch on and heat up until hot, on mine that's just when the pressure release starts getting really noisy.

Purge off some steam.

Lift lever to flush a little water through basket, only about 30g.

Let it get up to pressure again and switch back to low power while I prepare puck.

I use between 13g and 16g of coffee in the basket, depending on the coffee.

I switch back to high power and let the pressure build up. Lift the lever up to the point just before water comes through, then attach the portafilter.

Lift lever fully to let water fill the chamber. At this point I usually switch the power off.

Once coffee is just starting to show through the bottom of the basket, usually 10 seconds or so I start to pull down gently, just as I hit pressure I lift the lever to refill the chamber, as soon as full I pull the whole shot in about 25 seconds.

I usually get between 35 and 40g of espresso, what that is in ml I don't know, I varies depending on amount of crema.

Enjoy it, they are great fun to use.


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

@MildredM  What's your work through with your Pavoni? Do you double pull or use the Fellini technique or is it just a straight one stroke?

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I use the @coffeechap method*

Perfected since this vid on day 4 ?






*patent pending


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

MildredM said:


> I use the @coffeechap method*
> Perfected since this vid on day 4
> *patent pending


Perfect, thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

How many holes has your steam tip got?


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

MartinB said:


> How many holes has your steam tip got?


Two to many...some of the results have been heartbreaking 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

KTD said:


> Two to many...some of the results have been heartbreaking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm on it , Dreckly .


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I have some spare ones 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

no thanks, kids under 3 in da house


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Spare sounds good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

MildredM said:


> I have some spare ones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well have you done your review ? ? And a video to see them in action ?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> Well have you done your review ? ? And a video to see them in action ?


 To be honest, they were wholly unsatisfactory.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

MildredM said:


> To be honest, they were wholly unsatisfactory.


they were Hou Lee Chinese factory


----------

